# Low Tech Dutch Build



## JRotala (Mar 8, 2017)

*Overview:*
The purpose of this build is to attempt to recreate some of the amazing Dutch tanks I've seen such as Burr's fantastic 120 gal. The twist? I am attempting to achieve similar results in a low tech environment, meaning no Co2 (within reason, I understand I won't be able to grow certain plants/achieve full coloration without co2 injection.). While a larger tank would allow for more room to play around with/more room to try out plants, due to spacial limitations this build will be centered around an Innovative Marine 20g Long tank. I look forward to seeing how this turns out and if you have any recommendations or general information I'd love to hear it!

*Hardware:*
-IM 20 long
-EcoXotic E-60 LED
The light is suspended about 6 inches above the waterline and dimmed to 75% to achieve a PAR of 45 @ substrate. Looking for suggestions about this light level, please share your thoughts.
-Cycled matrix & Purigen in filter

*Flora*
-Ludwigia Arcuta
-Hygrophila Siamensis (first time with this plant but it looks great)
-Ludwigia Nantas Super Red
-Bacopa Monnieri 
-Staurogyne Repens (an all-time favorite)
-Sagittaria Subulata
-Anubias Nana

Ratty stems from an old tank I am attempting to revive:
- Rotala Rotundafolia (already sprouting new shoots)
- Rotala Macandra (FLOURISHED in old low tech, hoping for similar results)
- Bolbitus (not looking great)

I wanted a bunch of quick growing low maintenance stem plants to begin, but I hope to change a couple of these out with more interesting/demanding plants as time goes on. If you have ideas for plants to try, let me know! I hope to replace the Bacopa with Hottonia Palustrus once I can find some, I think its a great looking plant.

*Fauna*
-Amano Shrimp x4
-Ottocinclus Catfish (sadly a loner)
-Rummynose tetra x5
-Zebra Danio x5

*Dosing*
1/4 tsp Seachem Equilibrium
1/8 tsp KNO3
1/32 tsp KH2PO4


----------



## JRotala (Mar 8, 2017)

*Update 1/21/18*

*UPDATE #1*


_New growth Updates-_
Ludwigia Arcuta-
New growth is a light green rather than the old red growth, this is to be expected but still disappointing.










Ludwigia nantas super red-
While losing the intense coloration it came with, the new growth is coming in with a nice pinkish red. I am very happy with this plant.









Bacopa Monnieri-
This plant is growing just as expected, quick and trouble-free. I plan on cutting the tops off and propogating soon.








Hygrophila Siamensis-
Quickly branching off and sending out offshoots, I predict this plant will require the most pruning in the long run. I've already started removing some of the unhealthy old growth to promote newer healthy growth. The new growth is also coming in with pink along the edges which was an interesting surprise.








Staurogyne Repens-
S. Repens is one of the plants I've had extensive experience within this tank. While growing slowly, I know it is growing an extensive root system at this point and will soon explode in new growth. That being said, I am worried about this plant. I have seen my rummy nose tetras munching on it, and their nibbling has greatly decreased leaf size. I plan on switching the fish in this tank, does anyone have recommendations on fish for a 20 long that are \ plant friendly and a low jump risk?










Ratty Stems- 
All doing fine, the macandra is throwing out new leaves slowly and the rotundafolia is exploding with un-stunted growth which is a great sign.



*Overview*
The tank is doing fine overall, I mostly want to rethink my stocking choices. Though a shrimp only tank would prevent any plant nibbling, I want to keep the co2 in the tank that the fish release. They also provide a good amount of natural fertilizer that will be useful. If you have questions/comments, please let me know!

ALSO: Does anyone have tips on inserting higher quality photos, These do NOT do the tank justice.


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

To replace your rummynose, are you looking to keep the bit of red? Ember tetras, chili rasboras could do - both fairly typical and likely easy to find. Maybe some rosy loaches - I haven’t kept them yet, but they sound interesting.

Glowlight tetras in a group of 6+ would also add that bit of color, and they do hang out together for me. Mine aren’t rambunctious and feed midwater, letting the danios get first crack at floating foods, preferring to catch what starts to fall.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I'm bias because I have some, but a big school of chili rasboras are awesome to watch.


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

How many is in a big school? Considering OP has 20g, what would you think?


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

If it was just the chili's Aqadviser says you can do 40 in a 20 gallon.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like a fun experiment! Should be interesting to see how the stems do long-term in a low tech. When I first saw the title I was thinking more along the lines of Crypts and mosses. I think you could definitely apply the design principles of the Dutch style arrangement while trying out some non-typical species better suited for a low-tech environment. A moss wall or some sort of backdrop would definitely help out the overall aesthetic. For the early stages I'd try and collect as many different shapes, sizes and colors of plants as you can and figure out what grows best. Hydrocotyle tripartita should do well, Lobelia cardinalis is a classic, Java fern windelov has some nice color and texture, Crypt wentii red/bronze could add a nice splash of color. Mini Pellia growing on something could look really nice, too.

As for fish, I think some glowlight Danios would look great in a mini Dutch like yours.


----------

